# Conceiving and immodium



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

We are thinking of trying for a family. I have read up with mixed results of taking loperamide whilst pregnant... has any-one any more info on this? This info I have found states that "if the benefits outway the risks" then it can be taken. Is there reserach to show harm to the foetus? Is there a time period when it is best to be avoided (first trimester for example)?Thanks....


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Cacti. I guess I may be an over cautious person, but my rule of thumb is if your not sure and your doc has no evidence one way or the other it's better not to take it. That being said I know how hard it is to deal with everyday health problems while pregnant, try some of the "old remedies" such as banannas, cooked rice, slowly sipping flat gingerale(This settles the stomach) soda crackers may also help a bit. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Last I looked at the data it appears the risk is pretty low.There are animal studies (no people studies) and there was no effect on the animal fetuses.Loperamide stays almost totally in the gut so there isn't going to be much to get to the baby. It isn't like it circulates everywhere in your body like other drugs do.So in general it is most likely to be safe, but we have no proof that in a human being it will always be safe in every instance at every dose no matter what you do. (like the opiate addict that took like 160 pills at a time and was getting high off it, they may have problems, but that you need to take that high a dose to get anything into the body enough to have an effect makes me think taking a couple of them a day when you need it isn't very likely going to be a problem).Now a lot of woman find the diarrhea goes away on its own during pregnancy because of the hormones and things so you may not even have to worry about it.K.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Every doctor I've talked to and every safe meds list I've seen seems to agree that Imodium can be taken without worry during pregnancy. I've taken my share. Are you on any other GI meds? Some of those will get more into the benefit vs. risk thing. Talk with your GI doc and your OB if you are on other meds. I talked to my GI doc when I was thinking of TTC and he said nothing I was on was so bad that I needed to stop it before getting pregnant, but when I got a positive pregnancy test I should see if I could get by without them, and if not talk to him and my OB about it.Lotronex was wonderful to me over the years but now I'm pregnant and take Imodium as needed. I also try to remember to take extra calcium...plain calcium carbonate with no magnesium or anyhing to offset its constipating effects, and that helps.


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for your replies... I am not currently on any prescription meds (now that I am off the pill). Will probably continue with the loperamide until I get a positive pregnancy test and review the situation then (do hope you are right about the hormones settling the diarrhea - have heard/read reports confirming this but have heard some people get worse - fingers crossed I will be in the 1st category!!!)....


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

If you're taking the imodium regularly instead of as needed, be prepared for some issues when you suddenly stop it. Tapering might be easier to deal with, or just be aware that the sudden stop will probably mean D at first, and it won't necessarily have anything to do with the hormone changes.I don't know if it's common, but for me it took lower doses of imodium to be effective. The hormones didn't stop me from getting some D attacks, but when I took what used to be a moderate to conservative dose of imodium after a really bad attack I got C! I had other attacks where I took less and was amazed that it worked fine.Watch what kind of prenatal vitamins you get. Everyone seems to assume pregnant women get constipated, so there are all sorts of things in vitamins that us D-types don't need! Stool softeners, extra magnesium, etc. I hear even D-types end up C by the end of pregnancy.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Cacti, Immodium is considered a class B drug for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd trimesters. Drugs are rated as class A (being the safest), then class B, class C, class D, and class X. Like Kathleen said, they have only done tests on animals, and things were fine, so they rated it as a class B.Good luck and take care.


----------

